# Self Defense From A Seated Position



## MJS (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm sure we all practice techniques from a standing postion, but I'm interested to know if anyone trains techniques from a seated position.  An attack can happen anywhere, so working from a chair, bench or booth at a restaurant, would all be viable methods to train from.

This isn't something I do on a regular basis, but there have been times in the past, when we took out chairs and worked various methods of attack, such as punches, grabs and chokes.  Certainly an eye opener as to what you can/can't do. 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 5, 2007)

MJS said:


> I'm sure we all practice techniques from a standing postion, but I'm interested to know if anyone trains techniques from a seated position. An attack can happen anywhere, so working from a chair, bench or booth at a restaurant, would all be viable methods to train from.
> 
> This isn't something I do on a regular basis, but there have been times in the past, when we took out chairs and worked various methods of attack, such as punches, grabs and chokes. Certainly an eye opener as to what you can/can't do.
> 
> Mike


 
Yep..When attending one of the Police self defense schools we think of EVERY attack senerio, sitting is one of them..Since my wife travels by air quite a bit I run through some defenses with her...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 5, 2007)

I've learned a few things for being seated.  Some from the real basic.  For example, if you sit in a booth, don't scoot all the way in, keep personal belongings inside of the booth, etc.  Some things aren't a great deal different, than what they are when you're standing.


----------



## sealth (Mar 5, 2007)

i have done a few techniques from a chair .alot of our techniques we will try and do from the floor as if you were tying your shoe. although it is good to practice from a chair ,experience should tell you if you feel in danger then you should propably get up out of he chair before someone attacks you. if you lose control of your envirement then you wil have already lost the fight.(cycles of consideration)


----------



## morph4me (Mar 5, 2007)

We occasionally will have a class were we do things from a seated position, it's really an eye opener, and it does lead to some interesting solutions


----------



## bydand (Mar 5, 2007)

We will do some stuff from a chair or bench every once in a while.  I will agree it opens your eyes in a hurry.


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep, sure do... 

I dont know how many of you may remember the Jan 2003 Budo International magazine. Great article on Sijo Adriano Emperado and some great pics of him demonstrating some techniques from his wheel chair... 


There are so many times when we get too comfortable. For the Dads and Moms out there, wouldnt it be good to work on some counters to the old    "Yawn & Reach" manuver, to share with your daughter(s) :whip: 

You just never know...


I believe brainstorming and working mock attack scenarios is a great idea. 

Keep the gears turning and always stay progressive.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 5, 2007)

We work from a chair a good bit. Also, lying on the ground with a man on top. Yeah, I know, shouldn't happen, but it could so we train for it.

As others have said, the change in angles of attack/counterattack (leverage, etc.) is eye-opening. Same with targets--mostly lower targets (which we use a lot of anyway), since head and neck may be out of reach, especially with a larger assailant.


----------



## still learning (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello, Great topic!  Most attacks while on a chair will come from behind. Why?  To gain the advance is suprise attacks.  It could come from the sides and front (usually sitting at a table).

We do not practice fighting from the chair, But I will mention this to our Intructor.  

I like the idea of being able to kick from the sitting positions. (shins).  

The chair can be a great weapon for defense and offense too!

In a wheel chair...is it better to try and hold on to the attacker?  because it will give you more control in this instance?

Will biting work effectively here?  besides all our strikes with our hands?

.............If is is a HIGH chair?  UM? .........Aloha


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 6, 2007)

MJS said:


> I'm sure we all practice techniques from a standing postion, but I'm interested to know if anyone trains techniques from a seated position.


 
In my opinion, if someone believes they are training for real world self defense, and only trains from a standing position, they are living in a fantasy world.  If you only train sitting, and on the ground *once-in-awhile*, then you need more balance for Reality Self Defense.

Sitting in chair, in a restaurant booth, in a movie theater, at a bowling alley, on a bar stool, in the bleachers at a sporting event, on a bus, in your car (driver's seat, passenger's side, back seat, trunk), all of these scenarios must be duplicated, and practiced often.  This is the real world environment where you are going to apply those skills you've been learning in the neat, padded, uncluttered training hall.

Grappling while lying down is good practice, but then move it to an elevated bed (where women are often attacked at home) with side tables, lamps, and other obstacles (don't practice around breakable items, but duplicate the environment with similar non-breakable props).  What about in the bathtub, or shower (home, health club, college dorm)?  How much room do you have to move?  What type of techniques will you use?  Will you slip on the wet, soapy floor?  Will you automatically go to the ground to prevent an accidental fall?

In addition to positions (standing, sitting, lying), and environment (chairs, tables, beds, bathtubs), what about other conditions?  What about when your tired after a long workout, or groggy if you were just woken up by an intruder as you slept?  What about if you just came indoors from a bright sunny day (pupils shrunken), or are walking outside into the bright sun (eyes dilated from the dark room)?  What about if your hands are tied, taped, or hand-cuffed?  Fighting indoors, outdoors, when its quiet, where it is noisy, when your are dressed in street clothes, swim-wear, or naked (I'm in for that class :ultracool )!  How much real-life training do you do????

This is an every day thing at my school (not the nude class, I reserve that for my wife's training!).  No sense learning the Martial Art if you are not also learning when, where, and how to apply it in any circumstances.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 6, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> In my opinion, if someone believes they are training for real world self defense, and only trains from a standing position, they are living in a fantasy world. If you only train sitting, and on the ground *once-in-awhile*, then you need more balance for Reality Self Defense.
> 
> Sitting in chair, in a restaurant booth, in a movie theater, at a bowling alley, on a bar stool, in the bleachers at a sporting event, on a bus, in your car (driver's seat, passenger's side, back seat, trunk), all of these scenarios must be duplicated, and practiced often. This is the real world environment where you are going to apply those skills you've been learning in the neat, padded, uncluttered training hall.
> 
> ...


 
I could not agree more.  
What he said...
:bow:


----------



## mijemi (Mar 6, 2007)

We hardly do this at all but I think it's really important. Just on the news last week a girl showed how she scared this rapist off by booting him in the groin while sitting on the edge of the bed. I'll definitely be looking into defence in different positions.


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't forget defenses in elevators...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2007)

Seated, lying in different environement's, hallways, elevators, etc.  All of this kind of situational personal protection is very important to practice and work your way through what you could do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great thread.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 6, 2007)

From a seated position, on the floor, and in your car, the same basic rules apply to all.
From the seated position use your chair as part of your stance while maintaining good positive control of your balance. On the floor, your positioning should be done so that you use the floor as part of your stance, this will help you maintain positive control of your balance.
Your most important defense move from a seated or floor position is to take away your opponents balance. If he takes yours away first you will be on the negitive side of the situation.


----------



## samurai69 (Mar 6, 2007)

we train punching from a seated position also some takedowns#

we also practice scenarios

car
train
table
bar
etc


----------



## LawDog (Mar 6, 2007)

When confronted or attacked while in a seated position many will panic and try to stand up. The transition position from the seated position to a balanced standing position is unstable. While in this transitional position you can get knock over or kept off balance by your opponent. Any striking that you utilize will be, with out a base, weak. 
Your opponent will feel that while seated your defensive position is weak. reverse his thought, you are in a stong position by being in a low solid stance, your center of gravity is low, his is high.


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2007)

Great replies!!  I couldn't agree more with training in conditions that put you at a disadvantage.  Street clothes, a winter jacket, a suit, in the dark, etc.  As loyalonehk mentioned in his post about Sijo Emperado...there is also a youtube clip, which starts off with him sitting in a chair.  The opponent grabs him and he opens with a hit to the groin and then to the face.  It may seem like we don't have many tools available, but a quick hit to the groin with the hand or foot, if sitting at a table, picking up the salt or pepper shaker and throwing it, to cause that momentary distraction are all great options.

Interestingly enough, this past Saturday, it was just my Arnis instructor and I at class.  We were working a few long range drills, but moved into the entry way, which is quite narrow.  Due to the confined space, we had to adapt to what we were doing.  Things moved from long range and wide swings, to clinch range and punyo strikes along with knees and elbows!!  Good stuff!!


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd like to be granted the use of a commerical aircraft for one day and spend it practicing defenses in those confined conditions while seated..


----------



## zDom (Mar 6, 2007)

regarding self defense while in a car:

 ALWAYS lock ALL doors once you have entered the vehicle.

 If you must roll down a window to talk to a stranger, only roll it down a crack so you can converse. Don't roll it down enough that they can strike through the opening, grab you, grab the keys from the ignition or unlock/open the door.

I have seen SEVERAL people assaulted in Southeast Missouri through an open car window. (Not to mention that infamous footage of the trucker getting pulled from the cab of his semi and beaten, kicked and mauled with thrown bricks.)


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 6, 2007)

We have trained seated in a chair, a non-moveable bench, kneeling and lying on the floor.  I really enjoy doing that sort of situational training.  Where we train we have a cafe next to us (it is closed when we train).  We use a table and chair sometimes to go through various types of attacks.  We will work punches, chokes, knife attacks, etc.

Another scenario that came up with the table which I thought was kind of awkward at first was the attacker is sitting at your table either across from you or maybe closer and attacks with a knife or tries to slug you suddenly for some reason or other.

From lying on the floor we have trained against kicks and stomps as well.

It's all the same!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 6, 2007)

one of the reasons why grappling is a good thing.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian, it is appreciated.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 26, 2007)

I feel that the back fist is a very good hand move if done with a lot of snap. It can be used front, side or to the rear, sitting or standing. People sometimes think they have an advantage over you if they are standing and you are sitting so they get very close and stand over you. Food for thought "if you don't see it coming you can't block it anyway".  
I have a saying I use in self defense classes that goes like this. When you get into your car defensive driving should be used , when you go out into life dont leave your awareness at the door, we all could use a little defensive living.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

My outlook is that you are braced when sitting but not as able to throw your weight.  I look at it as using muscular force over kinetic energy.  Like the difference between breaking bricks and boards.


----------



## morph4me (May 25, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> My outlook is that you are braced when sitting but not as able to throw your weight. I look at it as using muscular force over kinetic energy. Like the difference between breaking bricks and boards.


 
If you change your perspective a little, and instead of being braced think of it as being grounded in a different position, a whole new world of possibilities open to you, you lose some linear movement and it has to become more circular. You push off from your hips instead of your feet, it's very interesting to experiment with.


----------

